# Keeping Portland weird we've got this coming up Saturday !!!!



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 23, 2017)

Tomorrow, and we'll be hitting 100° if not more tomorrow. Bamm. 


http://www.oregonlive.com/portland/...e_portland_2017_start_time_meet_location.html


https://bikeportland.org/2017/06/23...d-riders-as-long-they-go-with-the-flow-232577


----------



## wellington (Jun 23, 2017)

That's just P I G and gross


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 23, 2017)

wellington said:


> That's just P I G and gross


As hot as it'll be I'm sure there'll be lots of talcum powder for sale.


----------



## wellington (Jun 23, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> As hot as it'll be I'm sure there'll be lots of talcum powder for sale.


LMAO. YIKES!


----------



## leigti (Jun 23, 2017)

That is definitely Portland. There is not enough alcohol on this planet to make me participate in something like that. People would run away screaming!


----------



## janevicki (Jun 27, 2017)

LOL! Just thinking about the sunburn...


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 27, 2017)

Sweat and 100 degree bike seats......I think they're ignoring an obvious problem with sticking and burning ones junk on those seats.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jun 27, 2017)

I was there Friday and Saturday, public or maybe pubic transit had several folks wearing such scant clothes as they hung there bike up on the train, I was thinking Gay Pride event (no women, just very hairy men). Eww.


----------



## daniellenc (Jun 28, 2017)

Will said:


> I was there Friday and Saturday, public or maybe pubic transit had several folks wearing such scant clothes as they hung there bike up on the train, I was thinking Gay Pride event (no women, just very hairy men). Eww.



And you went both Friday and Saturday


----------

